

Ticketmaster (.es) stores passwords in plain text - addandsubtract
http://imgur.com/a/4oZWP

======
quaffapint
While they probably do not store in plain text and are just
encrypting/decrypting, they still are not following the best practices of
hashing the password in a one-way method.

Of course, they also shouldn't be sending any password, even a newly generated
one clear text in an email like that.

------
claudius
You win an extra internet just for using ‘HUNTER2’ as the example password.

